# Rack of Lamb question



## bgosnell151 (Jul 5, 2014)

Was planning on taking it to 140.  My question is, should I put it in a cooler to rest after?  If so, for 45 minutes?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2014)

For Medium Lamb Racks no need to rest more than 15 minutes to let the internal pressure drop and let the juices redistribute. The cooler deal will gain you some time if the rest of the meal is not ready, but not necessary...JJ


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for the quick response.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 5, 2014)

Put it on at 2 after marinating it in red wine an using a salt,pepper,garlic and rosemary rub.












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Jul 5, 2014


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 5, 2014)

Took an hour and a half.












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Jul 5, 2014


----------



## venture (Jul 5, 2014)

Your lamb makes me hungry!

Great job!

I like my lamb medium rare.

As Chef JJ said, a shorter rest is best for that cut.

I just set mine on a cutting board and tent loosely in foil for 10 to  15 minutes before the knife work!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 5, 2014)

Took it to 135 and rested it for 15... Out of necessity.  Cook was considerably shorter than expected.  Cut like butter and had great flavor.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

Wait a min. In picture #4 in the smoker it looks frenched. When plated in picture #5 the meat grew back on? Probably just a bad angle.

Both looks delicious though!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 6, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Wait a min. In picture #4 in the smoker it looks frenched. When plated in picture #5 the meat grew back on? Probably just a bad angle.
> 
> Both looks delicious though!


It was just the angle...  I'll take a pic of my breakfast for ya as I have one price left that I am going to eat with eggs.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jul 6, 2014)

image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Jul 6, 2014





A good lamb and eggs breakfast.  Better view of the lamb being frenched.  Next time I will trim the fat cap.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2014)

Mmmmmm........... a breakfast to get up for!


----------

